# Central Ohio Photographer New Guy



## farriderphotos (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,
My name is David M. Brown I am a 44 year old Photographer from central Ohio. My wife and I are both US Army Vets (1980 to 1988) and our son Joshua is stationed on the USS Enterprise and just returned from the Middle East in December.

I would like to network with other photographers and possibly meet with vintage aircraft owners. During the spring, summer and fall of 2008 I would like to begin shooting a series on vintage and or unique aircraft in the Ohio area. While any of the photos may be used for some type of publication they will most likely only be available to private collectors and a copy of all prints will be given to the aircraft owners. This is not intended to be spam of any kind, I take this project very serious and it is deeply personal to me.

Thank you for your time and warm welcomes.

Always,
David


----------



## Heinz (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum farrider! seems we're getting a few members from Ohio lately. Joy, you spreading the word?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard David. I am also a photographer, specializing in aviation photography.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Weclome mate!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, David.... Look forward to seeing some of your prints
here on the Forum....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome David. What does your son do?

I'm heading over there in short order.


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 23, 2008)

welcome david, lancaster ohio there a group there at the county airport you might want too get a hold of. also in vinton county airport , theres a guy i think last name is mays has a sbd dauntlass, i seen it a few years back , but i think hes too old too fly it now , good guy , Njaco im trying too get all the hillbilly,s around here doing construtive things, i told them moonshineing is not a ocupation!!!! ha ha ha david i see your from circle town, i go over there 2 eat . am only about 15 mins from you , do you have any photos you want 2 sale , maybe we can meet at otootles bar,


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

Gidday David, welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard david


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome David. I think Evangilder is your guy here. He does fantastic photography of aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2008)

How about heading over the Wright Patterson and taking a bunch of pics for us.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Can you post some of your work so that we may see it?


----------



## farriderphotos (Mar 23, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> welcome david, lancaster ohio there a group there at the county airport you might want too get a hold of. also in vinton county airport , theres a guy i think last name is mays has a sbd dauntlass, i seen it a few years back , but i think hes too old too fly it now , good guy , Njaco im trying too get all the hillbilly,s around here doing construtive things, i told them moonshineing is not a ocupation!!!! ha ha ha david i see your from circle town, i go over there 2 eat . am only about 15 mins from you , do you have any photos you want 2 sale , maybe we can meet at otootles bar,



Can you send me an email address where I can contact you? I would like send you a cell number where you can reach me next time you are here. Would like to pick your brain some more about that group in Lancaster.

Thank you to everyone else for all the warm welcomes. Really am glad my web search turned this site up.

Always,
David


----------



## farriderphotos (Mar 23, 2008)

I have some shots from the air show at Rickenbacker Airport last fall I will post as soon as I can. I am going to Dayton in a few weeks to get some shots I will also post.


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey david my e mail is [email protected], also the airgroup over there does ww2 reenactments , i just about 10 mins from laurelville, so were close, i also have alot of pics from wright pat, maybe we can meet at jr hooks there in circletown, anyways will be going out for 1 week now leave tommrow morin ,also i was wrong mays only had a AT-5 texan, the airgroup in lancaster also does skydiveing , well send me a e mail and were talk , ps like i said before if you got any photos you took and want too sale let me know , thanks randy also around rt 50 about 10 miles from chilly , the guys from wright pat do low level bomb runs and dog fight, its really sweet , there pertty busy there on saturdays alot of the air guard ok see ya david


----------



## farriderphotos (Mar 24, 2008)

Got it thanks.

D.


----------

